# Travel to US



## Janey36 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi can anyone give me advice. I live in the UK but my son lives and works in the US and is married to a US citizen. They had a baby a week ago my granddaughter but very sadly she has a rare life threatening disease. They are devastated and have no family for support. I have had my approach to the US embassy to be allowed to travel but they have rejected me. We are all desperate as they need love and support at this time as well as care for the new baby who needs constant surveillance and hospital appointments.
Has anybody got any ideas ? Are there any countries I could travel to and then travel on to the US ??


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You would need to have a valid visa regardless of where and how you entered the US. 

It may not be ideal, but you should be eligible for a Tourist Visa (B2) that would allow you to stay in the US for up to 180 days per entry and it is technically possible to extend a stay of a Tourist visa for up to a year.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If she would be satisfied with a three month stay and meets the Covid travel requirements, she could go to the USA without permission from the US Embassy because her British passport is a visa waiver. But she must leave after 90 days because if she overstays, she will receive a ban on future visits. This is about all she can do. Once you are denied a visa, it's not likely you will be approved for another one, including a B2. If/when your son becomes an American citizen, he will have more rights for his mother to travel to the USA but solely as a green card holder, there isn't anything he can do for her now.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Is the OP not talking about an NIE ( National Interest Exceptions) which allows non US citizens to fly into the US in these times of Covid? Sounds like he/she has been refused such an exception Assume the OP is a Brit and has a Brit passport.
As I understand it there are still restrictions to fly out of the UK to a foreign destination and there are rules for flying into the US. 
If I'm not mistaken one could fly into somewhere like Mexico quarantine and then enter the US?


----------



## jennysam55 (May 13, 2021)

You can easily travel to the US if you have a valid visiting visa. Or if your son is a green card holder of the US, then he can sponsor you to the US.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

jennysam55 said:


> You can easily travel to the US if you have a valid visiting visa. Or if your son is a green card holder of the US, then he can sponsor you to the US.


No, the greencard holder son cannot sponsor a parent. Only a US citizen son can sponsor a parent.


----------

